

Heroku (YC W08) launches SSL Hostname Add-on Public Beta - Titanous
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2010/3/31/ssl_hostname_add_on_public_beta/

======
andrewvc
This is nice (I use it), but be aware, at the moment, this doesn't properly
set X-Forwarded-For. Their piggyback SSL does, not sure about their other SSL
option. The upshot of this is that you can't tell what IP your requests are
coming from, which could be a deal breaker.

Heroku's said they're in contact w/ Amazon looking at a possible solutions.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
That will prevent you from using Paypal's Web Payments Pro service in
conjunction with this. That's too bad. Still, I've been dealing with nasty
workaround after nasty workaround to avoid ponying up $100/mo for SSL, so this
is sounding pretty friggin' good.

------
blasdel
Sound's like they're passing along the cost of using an ELB instance for each
domain to act as an HTTPS proxy.

If only this had existed four months ago, I could have saved a ton of time
hosting a customer's project on Heroku instead of dealing with EC2 directly.
$100/m per domain was outrageous, using EC2 directly it's $18/m to allocate an
Elastic Load Balancer instance for each additional domain.

$20/m for each domain with free bandwidth is just dandy, maybe I'll try
porting to Heroku when I get a spare breath.

